# Food Network site



## letscook

Hope I have this on the right forum.

Has anyone had trouble getting into the Food Network site?
www.foodnetwork.com

Its been working fine for me up to a couple of days ago, when I click into it, it just goes to a blank page.

thanks


----------



## bakechef

Just clicked the link and it worked fine for me


----------



## letscook

Oh geesch, must be in my computer then.  thanks


----------



## Andy M.

It may have been a temporary problem on the website.


----------



## letscook

Nope it is in my computer, must be a setting of some sorts, its the only site I am having problems.  Tried it on my tablet and it works.  
Just one of those things that I will eventually figure it out. Thanks


----------

